
SpaceX Launches Capsule on Historic Space Station Trip - Anon84
http://www.space.com/15805-spacex-private-capsule-launches-space-station.html
======
craftsman
I watched this live with my daughters. The fact that they wanted to wake up in
the middle of the night to watch a rocket launch...priceless.

~~~
aidos
I watched it with mine, granted, she's only 7 months old so didn't have much
say in the matter (it was a reasonable 8:44am here).

Was good to finally be able to put some context to the "Zoom zoom zoom, we're
going to the Moon" song that I always sing her :)

------
jgrahamc
Please don't link to space.com. It's an ugly site that messes with the Back
button so you can't get out.

Alternative: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18154937>

------
sp332
From _pusher robot_ on Ars Technica
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/spacex-dragon-
takes-f...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/spacex-dragon-takes-
flight/?comments=1&post=22880359#comment-22880359)

    
    
      Space-bound and down, loaded up and trucking
      We gonna do what they say can't be done
      We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
      I'm space-bound, just watch ol' Falcon run!
    
      Keep your eyes fixed on the guages, son
      and never mind them shakes
      Let it all hang out, 'cause we got a run to make!
      Folks are hungry on the station and our hold is full of rations
      And we'll get 'em up, no matter what it takes!
    
      Space-bound and down, loaded up and trucking
      We gonna do what they say can't be done
      We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
      I'm space-bound, just watch ol' Falcon run!
    
      U.L.A. will try to ground us
      That crusty old cartel
      And they won't stop 'till we bid them farewell
      So you got to build 'em, you got to try 'em
      You got to keep those rockets flyin'
      Just set that throttle wide and give it hell!
    
      Space-bound and down, loaded up and trucking
      We gonna do what they say can't be done
      We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
      I'm space-bound, just watch ol' Falcon run!
      I'm space-bound, just watch ol' Falcon run!

------
philipDS
Why are these rocket launches always at night? Any particular reason for this?

~~~
jgrahamc
Rocket launch time is largely determined by the eventual orbit:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launch_window>

------
jobu
Anyone know what the cost of this launch was vs the Soyuz/Progress?

~~~
ChuckMcM
$54M, well if they had charged someone for it they would have charged them
$54M for the launch according to their price schedule [1].

I don't believe the Soviets publish prices and sadly NASA does not separate
the cost of resupply from the crew replacement missions. [2]

[1] <http://www.spacex.com/falcon9.php>

[2]
[http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2007/apr/HQ_C07-18_Roscosmos...](http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2007/apr/HQ_C07-18_Roscosmos.html)

------
DonnyV
AWESOME!!!

